# Team Bass Xtreme Columbus Division Elite Series



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The T.B.X. Columbus Division will kick off the season this Sunday at Buckeye lake. The format consists of "Boaters" only and is an awesome format. The entry fee's are only $40 per event and we only fish from safe light until 1:00 pm allowing you to get your personal things wrapped up before the start of your work week. If you are interested in becoming a part of the series or have any questions , please feel free to contact me. See everyone there.


----------

